# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  خطا در ایجاد ارتباط بین جداول

## hahaie

سلام دوستان.مشکل من موقعی است که برای دیتابیس میخوام ارتباطات را تعریف کنم.هشدار اول این است که وقتی new diagram را میزنم پیغامی مبنی بر اینکه دیتابیس یک یا بیشتر  object suppors ندارد.آیا میخواهید ادامه دهید؟پس از yes کردن موقع تعریف ارتباطها پیغامی میدهد که دو طرف ارتباط باید یک شماره ستون داشته باشند(یا شماره ستون مشابهی ).ممنون میشم سریع راهنمایی کنید.آخه درگیر پروژه هستم.البته با VS و SQL2005 کار میکنم.

----------


## mehdi58

> سلام دوستان.مشکل من موقعی است که برای دیتابیس میخوام ارتباطات را تعریف کنم.هشدار اول این است که وقتی new diagram را میزنم پیغامی مبنی بر اینکه دیتابیس یک یا بیشتر  object suppors ندارد.آیا میخواهید ادامه دهید؟پس از yes کردن موقع تعریف ارتباطها پیغامی میدهد که دو طرف ارتباط باید یک شماره ستون داشته باشند(یا شماره ستون مشابهی ).ممنون میشم سریع راهنمایی کنید.آخه درگیر پروژه هستم.البته با VS و SQL2005 کار میکنم.


دوست عزيز اگر پيغام خطا را هم پيوست كني شايد زودتر به جواب برسي .

----------


## hahaie

سلام. این پیغامی که فقط بار اول نشون داده شد:------------------------------
This database does not have one or more of the support objects required to use database diagramming.  Do you wish to create them?  
------------------------------
این هم خطایی که همیشه نشون میده.البته وقتی که میخوای فیلدها را وصل کنی:
both side of a relationship most have the same number of columns
کسی هست کمک کنه؟

----------

